# einzelne Zeichen aus String auslesen



## andreas2505 (10. Mrz 2011)

hallo ich möchte aus einem belibigen String z.B. "dwi3939-:" die alle Zeichen einzeln auslesen, also 
d
w
i
...

Ich habe es bereits mit Scanner und StringTokenizer probiert, aber es liest jedesmal das ganze Wort aus. 
Hier mein Code:


```
String s = new String("nur der bvb");
        StringTokenizer tokenizer = new StringTokenizer( s );
        while ( tokenizer.hasMoreTokens() ) 
            System.out.println(tokenizer.nextToken() );
```

Achso wichtig: Es soll auch ein Leerzeichen als String, also " " auslesen


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Mrz 2011)

Wieso nicht einfach eine Schleife von 0 bis < Stringlänge(length()) und dann charAt ?


----------



## Zettelkasten (10. Mrz 2011)

Du kannst das mithilfe von 
	
	
	
	





```
char
```
 machen.

```
String s = new String("nur der bvb");
char[] c = s.toCharArray();
```
die Funktion "toCharArray();" wandelt den String (in diesem Fall s) in ein Char-Array um:

```
c[0] = 'n';
c[1] = 'u';
c[2] = 'r';
c[3] = ' ';
c[4] = 'd';
...
```


----------



## Andi_CH (11. Mrz 2011)

```
public class Test4 {
	
	static String str = "hello World";

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		for (int i=0; i<str.length(); i++)
			System.out.println("Buchstabe an Stelle " + i + " = " + str.charAt(i));
	}
}
```


----------

